# Swedish: bodde/har bott



## Eline0909

Vad är rätt tempus?

Jag är född i Vancouver och bodde där tills jag var 15

eller

Jag är född i Vancouver och har bott där tills jag var 15


----------



## Parataxis

Jag skulle säga att båda är rätt, men att de har olika betydelser. _Har bott_ (tempus perfekt) uttrycker att handlingen fortfarande pågår, medan _bodde _(preteritum) beskriver en avslutad handling. Jämför:

_Jag *spelade *tennis i 14 år (men nu spelar jag fotboll)
Jag *har spelat* tennis i 14 år (och jag gör det fortfarande)_


----------



## Eline0909

tack för svaret men i andra meningen gör man inte klart att det är avslutat eftersom man säger "tills jag var...15 år". Alltså bor man inte kvar där eftersom man säger *var*


----------



## Parataxis

Eline0909 said:


> tack för svaret men i andra meningen gör man inte klart att det är avslutat eftersom man säger "tills jag var...15 år". Alltså bor man inte kvar där eftersom man säger *var*


Jo, det har du förstås rätt i. Det tänkte jag inte på. I så fall är _bodde_ (preteritum) rätt form. Perfekt är för övrigt ett märkligt tempus i svenskan med tanke på att det betyder 'avslutad' men uttrycker en handling som fortfarande pågår...


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Perfekt används inte bara om fortfarande pågående handlingar:

_Idag har jag ätit fem äpplen._


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Dagen är inte slut ännu, jag har alltså chans att äta fler äpplen. N.B: Om jag anger en specifik tid, tidigare på dagen, eller en avslutad handling under dagen, blir det gärna imperfekt även om dagen inte är slut ännu:

Vad har du ätit idag? - Till frukost åt jag en macka och två äpplen. Lunch åt jag vid tolvtiden, då åt jag tre äpplen och drack 2 koppar kaffe. Till eftermiddagsfikat blev det en dammsugare och en latte.

I stort sett har man samma växling mellan tempusen i engelska i dessa fall, d.v.s. imperfekt om handlingarna kan ses som avslutade, annars perfekt. Vi måste givetvis bortse från terminologin, som är missvisande. 

Således: Jag är född i Vancouver och bodde där tills jag var 15.


----------



## Eline0909

Ett stort tack för svaren!


----------



## Tjahzi

Håller helt med Wilma, dagen är inte slut än! 

Jag åt äpplen till lunch idag. Jag har ätit äpplen till lunch i en vecka.


----------



## Eline0909

T.ex. i följande exempel vad ska man använda?

X oxh y träffas för första gången och de vet i stort sett ingenting om varandra.

Y frågar X: Var har du studerat någonstans ( ..eller ska det vara var studerade du..??

X svarar: Jag har studerat på Uppsala universitet (...eller ska det vara jag studerade på Uppsala universitet...??)

Om man säger "Jag har studerat på UU" uppfattas det som att personen i fråga inte har avslutat sina studier?


----------



## Tjahzi

Dessa former utrycker just distinktionen mellan fullbordat och ofullbordat. Ibland är den viktig att göra, ibland inte. När jag hör "Var har du studerat?" låter det lite som om svaret är fler än en plats. Kanske för att det känns mer naturligt att inleda ett samtal med "Vad har du studerat(/pluggat)?" och sen när man fått sitt svar följa upp med "Var studerade/pluggade/läste du?" (om svaret indikerade att personen ifråga var färdig/inte gjorde det längre). 

Jag har lite svårt att sätta fingret exakt på distinktionen, men supinum indikerar att handlingen ligger helt i dåtiden. När man säger "Jag har studerat på UU" indikerar det bara att man inte gör det längre, men det säger inget om huruvida man blev färdig, bytte universitet eller bara slutade. Liknande betyder "Jag studerade vid UU" bara att man gjorde det (vid en viss tidpunkt), men sedan slutade på något sätt. Kanske blev klar, kanske tog paus, kanske bytte. Följande meningar är tex korrekta; "Jag studerade vid UU under 2008, men sen bytte jag till GU", "Jag studerade vid UU under 2008, vid GU under 2009 och nu studerar jag vid UU igen", "Jag studerade vid UU och tog examen 2009". 

Hoppas jag lyckades besvara någon del av din fråga!


----------



## Parataxis

Tjahzi said:


> Dessa former utrycker just distinktionen mellan fullbordat och ofullbordat. [...]
> 
> Jag har lite svårt att sätta fingret exakt på distinktionen, men supinum indikerar att handlingen ligger helt i dåtiden. När man säger "Jag har studerat på UU" indikerar det bara att man inte gör det längre, men det säger inget om huruvida man blev färdig, bytte universitet eller bara slutade.



Det märkliga är att handlingen har relevans i nuet om man lägger till  ett adverbial av något slag:

_Jag har studerat vid UU sedan 2009.
Jag har studerat vid UU länge.
Jag har studerat vid UU i två månader.

_Jämför med:
_Jag studerade vid UU i två månader._


----------

